# Another option for signing your work



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

If you don't want to go the branding, pyrography, or magic marker route to sign your projects I have another option I discovered while building my recent King Kong project.

In that project I wanted to add emblems to the wings of the small bi-planes and didn't want to fuss with some serious detail painting. That's when I discovered decal paper that I can run through my inkjet (or laser) printer. The product is from Micro-Mark (Clear Decal Paper for Ink Jet Printers (5 Sheets)) and comes in either clear or white 8 1/2 x 11 sheets. Use clear so the wood will show through. 

I designed my signature on my computer with several on a page and printed them out on the decal paper. The decal is sprayed after printing with a fairly heavy coat of acrylic to make the ink waterproof. The spray dries completely in about 90 minutes.

Application works best if the wood has been sealed with a coat of lacquer, shellac, or varnish. It takes less than a minute to soak the decal in water and slide if off the backing paper onto the project and pat dry with a cloth or paper towel. In the sample shown, I gave everything a coat of clear lacquer to protect the decal.

The images show the back of the decal sheet, after spraying, ready to be cut from the sheet, ready to use, soaking in water (whiskey glass optional), and the final signature on wood.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe that is illegal.... water in a whiskey glass.

Oliver thanks for passing your idea along as that is a very econimical and easy to update way to sign your work!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Great idea thanks


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Where did you get the decal paper?

Great idea!

*EDIT: I did find this: http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Vinyl-Decal-Paper-Inkjet/dp/B004JZYXXW*


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> Where did you get the decal paper?
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> *EDIT: I did find this: Amazon.com: Clear Vinyl Decal Paper, Inkjet, 5pp: Arts, Crafts & Sewing*


It is from Micromark.com. Just click on the link in my post above or on this one: Clear Decal Paper for Ink Jet Printers (5 Sheets)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like! Thanks Oliver!!


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> Where did you get the decal


Hi Steve

This stuff is made for plastic model kits, if you've got a good model shop close by they will probably have some.

I think the original stuff was made for laser printers, the bubble jet stuff came along later, if you have access to a laser printer and can get the laser decal sheets it alleviates the problem of the ink running.

The sheets described above are clear, there are also white sheets available if you need a white background.

When you apply decals it's best if you apply them on a gloss finish, if you put them over a satin or matt finish you may get what's called silering due to the micro air bubbles trapped underneath. If you want a satin finish, simply apply that over the gloss after you've applied the decals.

Mark


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver even though I still think that your King Kong would have looked better if he had a screaming Faye Wray in his hands I still liked him a lot, this decal data you have posted is also very cool so I have saved the links and I will give that process a try sometime in the future so thanks for telling us what you found. NGM


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Marco said:


> I believe that is illegal.... water in a whiskey glass.
> 
> Oliver thanks for passing your idea along as that is a very econimical and easy to update way to sign your work!


Definitely illegal-never heard of 0% scotch.
Otherwise very smart idea. Thanks:jester:


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

You just gave me an idea! Cool. Thanks!


----------

